# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Новости

## Vanya

*Тимати и Филипп Киркоров решили на время покинуть шоу-бизнес* 

_
Новости. Москва, 15 июня. Известные певцы российского шоу-бизнеса — Филипп Киркоров и рэпер Тимати, из-за разразившегося между ними недавнего скандала приняли решение на какое-то время покинуть сцену и не общаться с прессой, пишут СМИ._

Представитель Тимати объявил, что певец прекратит творческую деятельность, а также не будет давать интервью в течение трёх месяцев. Что касается Киркорова, то он лично заявил об отмене всех концертов, фестивалей и съёмок на 6 ближайших месяцев, поставив в тупик организаторов таких масштабных музыкальных проектов, как «Славянский базар» в Витебске, где исполнитель был заявлен как хедлайнер, а также «Новая волна» в Юрмале. На фестивале в Витебске певца заменит Ирина Аллегрова. обет молчания что ли дали. да пусть хоть навсегда уходят 



*Голый зад 53-летней Мадонны шокировал Рим*


Поп-королева опять решила удивить публику и привлечь к себе внимание – выходка в Стамбуле, которая была так негативно принята зрителями, но активно подхвачена всеми мировыми СМИ, видно, никак не остановила певицу от новых подвигов. И вот уже в Риме она продолжила оголять на сцене все свои интимные места, уже давно не отличающиеся свежестью. На этот раз пришедшим на концерт Мадонны посчастливилось увидеть ее накачанную попу в кружевных стрингах.

Эротическое представление вновь произошло под песню Human Nature, которую она исполняет в маленьком лифчике и полосатых брюках. Но если в Стамбуле артистка решила показать всем свой сосок, то в Риме она оголила зад. Под музыку она начала сексуально покачивать бедрами, затем повернулась к залу спиной, расстегнула ширинку и сняла штаны. И тут все смогли насладиться видом на ее попу в трусиках и сетчатых колготках. Пока о реакции зрителей ничего не известно, но в одном из интервью Мадонна призналась, что планировала «свести с ума Папу Римского».

----------


## Vanya

*Поклонники Гришковца собрали 280 тыс. руб. на съемку концерта*

_Последний концерт творческого тандема Евгения Гришковца и группы «Бигуди» прошел 15 июня в Центре им. Мейерхольда и был зафиксирован для истории: артисты решили снять фильм-концерт «Заморозка» в память о 10-летней совместной работе._

Средства на съемку и производство фильма собрали поклонники проекта, непривычным пока для России способом – с помощью краудфандингового сервиса на ресурсе Planeta.ru.

«Софинансирование или краудфандинг – это новый вид отношений между артистом и зрителем, – рассказывает лидер группы «Бигуди» Максим Сергеев в видеообращении к поклонникам, - теперь зритель получает возможность непосредственного участия в создании музыки, записи альбомов, съемок фильмов, клипов – все, что составляет глобальный процесс, именуемый «созданием музыки». Для нас этот концерт – очень важное событие, и мы хотели бы, чтобы вы стали вместе с нами его частью, частью Истории».



*Лорин, "Бурановские бабушки" и еще с десяток участников "Евровидения" выступят на "Славянском базаре"*


Лорин, "Бурановские бабушки" и еще с десяток участников и победителей конкурса песни "Евровидение" разных лет выступят на "Славянском базаре", рассказали корреспонденту БЕЛТА в дирекции фестиваля.

Триумфаторы "Евровидения-2012" шведская певица Лорен Зинеб Нора Тальхауи (таково настоящее имя Лорин) и российский фольклорный коллектив из села Бураново Малопургинского района Удмуртии выступят на концерте торжественного открытия XXI Международного фестиваля искусств "Славянский базар в Витебске". Как ожидается, на витебской сцене прозвучат принесшие им европейскую славу песни. Лорин исполнит "Эйфорию", а бабушки устроят "Вечеринку для всех".

На концерте открытия фестиваля выступят также победитель "Евровидения-2009" норвежец белорусского происхождения Александр Рыбак, серебряный призер "Евровидения-2007" Верка Сердючка, а также белорусский участник прошедшего в Баку конкурса группа Litesound.

Как подчеркнули в дирекции, это далеко не полный список призеров и участников "Евровидения", приехавших с вступлениями в Витебск. На нынешнем фестивале сольный концерт даст победительница "Евровидения-2002" Мэри Эн из Латвии, ныне выступающая под своим настоящим именем - Мария Наумова. Участниками концертов будут Алсу, принесшая России в 2000 году второе место на "Евровидении", Паша Парфений - финалист "Евровидения-2012" из Молдовы, обладатель первого места на конкурсе исполнителей эстрадной песни "Витебск-2009" и многие другие.

----------

